# Looking To buy a rare set of wheels



## james576 (8 mo ago)

Need a set of a rare offset BBS LM Wheels.A set of 18” 5X114 BBS LM wheels,please feel free to PM me with pictures and price if you seem to have a set.
Thanks


----------



## james576 (8 mo ago)

Still hunting for a set


----------



## james576 (8 mo ago)

Bump


----------



## james576 (8 mo ago)

james576 said:


> Need a set of a rare offset BBS LM Wheels.A set of 18” 5X114 BBS LM wheels,please feel free to PM me with pictures and price if you seem to have a set.
> Thanks


Went for another offset.Thanks


----------

